# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of June 10-16



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another week already!
What is everyone working on? Anyone (Anney??) running any tests?

I sure hope to get to Dan's this week. With one thing and another, we have missed the last THREE weeks. Yikes!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

*FIRST MASTER PASS!!!!* YIPPEEEE SKIPPYYYY WAHOOOO!!!!
Slater was PERFECT and ROCKED IT every series (and was steady). I am SOOOO proud of him. He was like the belle of the ball, judges loved him.
More training this week and another test next weekend.
Fisher spent most of the day begging food at headquarters (aka best hunt test evar).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

2 weeks left to get ready for our first UKC HRC test. This last week BaWaaJige has gone out further on his water marks than in the past few weeks. I hope we can contintue to move forward in this. Today was really good. I had my son and his pup on one side and my sister with her dog on the other and we kept throwing bumpers out in the water by the end BaWaaJige was plowing in on about 35-40yrd marks. He hesitated a few times when I tired to throw it further he still went he just took a minute to go in.
Next wednesday my son is going to go out in the canoe to 50yrd mark and do some "hey heys". We should be able to do this wed, friday and the wekend. Not sure yet how many times we can do this next week.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> *FIRST MASTER PASS!!!!* YIPPEEEE SKIPPYYYY WAHOOOO!!!!
> Slater was PERFECT and ROCKED IT every series (and was steady). I am SOOOO proud of him. He was like the belle of the ball, judges loved him.
> More training this week and another test next weekend.
> Fisher spent most of the day begging food at headquarters (aka best hunt test evar).


What a Guy!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Slater!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations, k9-Design.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yay Slaydoo-dude!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Today we went to a new pond that a friend got access to. Set up three marks and a blind and ran everyone through that as suited their level of development. Then we did a little intro to water for the puppy. My friend's also had a puppy from their litter there--3 days younger than Wings. He would wade but not swm. Wings swam! They both enjoyed the birds!

Managed to add pictures. They would not load last night.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Working on under the arc poison bird: no off PB and run blind under the arc.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cowtown said:


> Working on under the arc poison bird: no off PB and run blind under the arc.



Ahh yes, I call this drill, the crash-and-burn
LOL

Really cute pictures Shelly! Lovely little pups 
BTW I tried your technique of storing freezer birds in paper lunch bags and it worked great!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Cowtown said:


> Working on under the arc poison bird: no off PB and run blind under the arc.


Phase "C" of the Four Phase Drill.










If you do them in order, easy-peasy!

EvanG


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't posted much lately because my posts would all sound the same.

We are running a lot of technical singles and and only run doubles about once a week. When we run doubles, one is usually a technical mark and the other easy. I'm running the easy mark as the go bird and then we will run it again, so the hard mark is the go bird. I tend to swing her too quickly (especially on the second time through) to the next mark and have been schooled to keep her looking at the first bird down for a slow 3 count. I think my early swing is a left over from when she was not swinging and I was trying to get her to look at the second mark. I'm also still worried I will not swing her quick enough in a test. Anyway, I need to give her a chance to get the picture locked in before we swing. 
Land blinds are still going well. Winter's line will still bend toward suction but it is easier to cast her out. She seems to really like the game of running blinds.
Water blinds are coming along slowly. I'm now to look for pictures give her, a wide slots to send her through, a short shoreline that ends in a short channel swim, a small piece of land to cast over. I believe along with her library, we are building confidence.
All in all we are putting the pieces together for solid Senior work and the foundation for Master.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Shelley,
Wings is too cute! We're you planning to keep a pup from this breeding or did Wings change your mind? 

Love the swimming pics!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So went to the pro to have a look at her swim-by. Definitely worth the visit he helped me get her going down the center on the one side again. What it amounted to was using the right amount of force and handling, which I admittedly was cautious about doing on my own when she was in the water, but it turned out great. If she came in I told her to back (like I tried before) but if that didn't work had to sit her and use continuous pressure plus a bumper toss initially to teach enforce the back. Worked like a charm. Toward the end it was great to see her eye the shore a couple times only to resolve herself, turn her head, and keep going straight. Good dog.

We talked about the water balking at the test. I told him M's theory was that she might be doing it when the entry into the water is more gradual. That made sense to Pete, but he only had one pond that was kind of like that. Well, he threw a very long water mark over 100 yards and I was back from the shore twenty feet and she was plowing through to the mark like it was nothing. Granted, we just came off swim-by and he said that might be contributing to it but I just feel like it is random to me! However I know what to do next time I see it. I've been told to back*nick*back and I will be ready also. Also got the suggestion that if needed I could do some water force day before or morning of a test....sigh....no tests anytime soon though until I feel ready. We're working toward Senior anyway. Get through swim-by and some decheating and some serious water drills might also help.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Shelley,
> Wings is too cute! We're you planning to keep a pup from this breeding or did Wings change your mind?
> 
> Love the swimming pics!


Well, it was my last breeding from her mom, Desi and last time I did not get a girl who had the traits I wanted so when she made her little self known, I knew she would be staying. I initially was considering a co-own with a friend--and if she had just been pretty I would have gone with that and just shown her, but she is smart and birdy so I want that side of it to get some work!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

sterregold said:


> Well, it was my last breeding from her mom, Desi and last time I did not get a girl who had the traits I wanted so when she made her little self known, I knew she would be staying. I initially was considering a co-own with a friend--and if she had just been pretty I would have gone with that and just shown her, but she is smart and birdy so I want that side of it to get some work!


Sounds like your breeding program is right on track. 
Maybe someday a Sterre Golden could live in Seattle.


----------

